# 2010 Nissan Sentra feels like brakes are stuck when trying to go forward in Drive.



## tmartin259 (Aug 4, 2012)

I have a 2010 Nissan Sentra with the CVT automatic transmission and once in a while the car feels like the brakes are stuck when I am trying to go from a dead stop in drive. If I put the car in Low it goes forward just fine and then I can shift into Drive and go on down the road. I checked the transmission fluid and the level is good and the quality looks good. Please help! Thank you.


----------

